# New doe and summer camp



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I have told some of you in the summer my does go to "summer camp" which means they go over to my dads where they have tons of grass and browse to eat. I also got my first full blood doe today. She is a little older, she was born 2/12/2006, but I think she should make nice kids. Here are some pictures of Newtown Farms Eileen(Freckles), and pictures of summer camp. 
















Summer camp photos








Freckles is alone on the left


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is very pretty! and all that grass is so nice! Mine is still half dead


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

She is a nice doe! Love her body capacity. She's not old at all! Plenty of years left in her!

They are going to benefit from all that grass! You are going to have slick and fat girls! (Not that you don't already!)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL I didn't realize on your FB page that the pics were of the same doe...LOL In the far away pic with the speckled ear just looking at it from a distance and her face, reminded me of Snow White, but of course the close up, definitely not any kiko there...hehe don't mind me I'm beyond tired.
She's really a pretty girl, I came right over to see if you had posted about her  
My son gets his first two fullblood doelings next weekend, can't wait. Of course I wish I had a huge pasture like that to turn them out on! WOW they look like they are in heaven! We haven't even made the pen for the new girls yet...I know...last minute...lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone, my girls are going to be massive by fair time.

Candice, No problem I think she looks like Snow white a little. These pictures do not do her justice she is a beast. I would say about 175 pounds. You would think they are in heaven but if noone would walk back as far as I did they stay up by the house. Hopefully as they eat it down they will start to explore some but they are big chickens. I think even if we left the gate open they would not go far.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

RPC said:


> I think even if we left the gate open they would not go far.


Why don't you try that and we'll see if they wander onto my place 

She's a pretty girl and Newton's have some nice goats!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Bit of Everything said:


> Why don't you try that and we'll see if they wander onto my place


 :laugh: :ROFL:

I wish they could wander to East TN but that's asking a bit much 

Very Nice looking gal!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sherry I agree Newtons have nice ones but she is actually NEWTOWN which I have never heard of them.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Your goats look good as always, Roger.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just want all the green grass. My goats would think they have gone to heaven. I live in the desert so right now there is some green grasses that they are eating but by May/June it will all be dying. My goats pasture surround our shop so they can eat all the grass down. It is a win win, we have less fuel around our shop if we would have a wildland fire hit here and the goats have a nice pasture.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

DDFN said:


> Bit of Everything said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you try that and we'll see if they wander onto my place
> ...


His dad's place is only a mile or two from my place especially if they take across the fields so it is possible they could find there way over here


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

RPC said:


> Sherry I agree Newtons have nice ones but she is actually NEWTOWN which I have never heard of them.


I did not catch that second w, oops my bad. But I did find NEWTOWN..... http://www.newtown-farms-boer-goats-ill ... _Page.html They are from IL.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sherry I wont lie I didnt catch it at first either. Thanks for finding the website that was kind of nice to look at. I am sure they could find there way to your house very easily if they got out and they might hear you goats and run that way. I know on nice clear nights we can hear your cows in the pasture so I am sure they could hear the goats..10 out of the 16 goats in her 4th generation all come from Africa, She also has Eggsfile, DSM Wobbles, DSM Kala, Concho, TABU just to name a few in her pedigree.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

She is a very pretty girl and the summer camp grounds are amazing.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW, Roger!  They all look great! I love the paints you have there! And your new girl is very pretty! Can't wait to see your kids next year!!

Good luck with her!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

They've had some really nice goats. Amazing how sound travels. Your dad's calves have made it over here once when they got out a few years ago. 
Did you get to see any of her kids or at least photos of them?? I'm curious to see what she produces.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yea I remember them making their over there. No I have not seen any of her kids because me friend got her when she was malnourished and got her back on track then I got her. She never really wanted her because she has horns and Kim has a dehorned herd but she couldn't leave her in her owners care. I am giving her a doe kid next year as the trade for me getting her.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Poor girl! Glad you have her now she wont be hungry again


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope she will live out most of her days happy, healthy, and with plenty to eat


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

That's good! 
I need a new fence charger before our girls can head out to pasture. The other one isn't working and they are climbing through the fence. Bad girls!!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOVE her! She has very unique markings--almost looks all white until you see the little "ear muffs" behind her horns :laugh: You are lucky to be able to trade for such a nice girl!! 

Congrats and love the summer camp :laugh: Do you still grain them while they are at camp??? Man, your girls do look good!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

None of the girls have had grain for a bit now. The 3 that had kids were taken off grain 3 weeks ago and then the 3 yearlings and Faith have not had grain for a few months now. With all this grass they do not really need the grain. If they were not keeping up their condition I would give them some but they are fine right now.

Yea she is different looking. I hope I can get her friendly one day. Once she gets back to my house and is in a closed in space she will be forced to be friendly. LOL She had a really bad house before my friends and I am sure that's what turned her off to humans.


----------

